
Five Ways Technology Has Changed the Olympics - ionela
http://io9.com/5026558/five-ways-technology-has-changed-the-olympics
======
ionela
When the Summer Olympics kick off in Beijing next month, they will be very
different from the Olympics held eight or even four years ago. From weather
control to laser timing devices, technology is having an impact on the
Olympics in a profound way.

